# Cramer's Worst Stock Pick - BSC



## wayneL (18 March 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!! 

Note the speaker mentions the elephant in the room- JP Morgan part owns the Federal reserve - BABOOM

*Required *viewing!! This guy is kewel!


----------



## dhukka (18 March 2008)

*Re: Cramer's Worst Stock Pick-BSC*

Thanks for that wayne, Cramer is an absolute muppet as he continues to demonstrate with advice like that. How he is able to stay on the air boggles the mind.


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 March 2008)

Joe, can we look at extending the amount of space that signatures are allowed to take.  I suspect Wayne is going to need it that way things are shaping up


----------



## wayneL (18 March 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Joe, can we look at extending the amount of space that signatures are allowed to take.  I suspect Wayne is going to need it that way things are shaping up



Yer!

Can I have, like... 10,000 characters please?


----------



## chops_a_must (18 March 2008)

Best mad money EVAR! Going on right now... 

Squirm squirm squirm.


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 March 2008)

I just watched that in its entirety.  Never seen him before, but it was brilliant.  Makes me thankful for the Internet.

Thanks for sharing Wayne.


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 March 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Best mad money EVAR! Going on right now...




Got a link Chops?


----------



## DB008 (18 March 2008)

1) If your watching CNBC for your stock pick's, that's not really smart, is it?

2) If you watching Cramer for your stock pick's, that's not really smart is it?

3) Does anyone know how to get that green screen saver that is in the background, seems kinda cool? 

4) Throwing money at the problem isn't going to fix everything. Kind of like a small hole in a bursting dam...


Cramer defending himself;
http://www.cnbc.com/id/23678693

"People who banked with Bear Stearns – hedge funds, prime brokerage clients – haven’t suffered despite the company’s need for a Federal Reserve bailout.

So CNBC stock guru Jim Cramer was right on the money."

http://www.cnbc.com/id/18724672/site/14081545/


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2008)

Interesting spin.


----------



## wayneL (19 March 2008)

kennas said:


> Interesting spin.




Adam Warner parses the spin: http://adamsoptions.blogspot.com/2008/03/can-you-afford-not-to-watch-jim-cramer.html






> OK, let's try to timeline this Cramer thing.
> 
> March 11th, 1:19 he has this video up titled "Bear is Solvent" on theStreet.com, clearly extolling BSC the stock. I document it in this post, with quotes such as "my sources indicate the Bear is totally solvent" ....."my understanding,very firmly, is that Bear is not in trouble." ........."Bear I understand is not in trouble, i want to make that point vociferously".......... "Now Bear is one of those companies that is selling way below book. Normally when i see that in a brokerage, I want to buy ITM calls".......... "I am like everybody else, so gun shy at this point, .....that i know that i would buy a small position in Bear options. it's too low, it fell too fast"......... "Everyone has to recognize you can rumor stocks down, but it's harder to rumor them down when you're -8 on the oscilator"
> 
> ...


----------



## BentRod (19 March 2008)

Great Link Wayne, I'll bookmark that guy's site(Donharrold.net), I like his style.

You have to feel sorry for the average people invested in that company.


----------



## wayneL (25 March 2008)

Don Harold exposes the Cramer subterfuge subsequent to his BSC call.

Cramer's BSC call part II


----------



## kransky (25 March 2008)

I had no idea the Fed was a privately held corporation... its insane that JPM own a % of the Fed and the Fed decides to "bail out" BS with 30Bn and then let JPM buy them for a pittance. 

Surely the RBA is gov't owned.


----------



## Judd (25 March 2008)

kransky said:


> I had no idea the Fed was a privately held corporation... its insane that JPM own a % of the Fed and the Fed decides to "bail out" BS with 30Bn and then let JPM buy them for a pittance.
> 
> Surely the RBA is gov't owned.





If your interested here is the link to the Federal Reserve

http://www.federalreserve.gov/aboutthefed/default.htm

It was John Pierpont Morgan who was the catalyst for the Fed's establishment when the US Government turned to him when banks were going down the gurgler.  The fed system is established by an Act of Congress.  Fascinating stuff.

As for the RBA, which is a statutory authority, the link is

www.rba.gov.au

Cheers

Judd


----------



## burglar (30 November 2010)

burglar believes JFK tried to back USDollar with silver.
Conspiracy theorists would have us believe that this would have finished off the Federal Reserve, so JFK was assasinated.

Just a theory, DYOR


----------

